# any Elbert county reports?



## phillip (Oct 10, 2008)

any deer activity reports in Elbert county?


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 14, 2008)

*Elbert report*

We had 5 deer (all does) harvested on our club this weekend (Muzzleloader).  Deer moved good all weekend.  7 members and several young hunters were in camp and 2 of the young hunters took deer.  No bucks were seen.  All the deer were taken in hardwoods feeding on acorns.


----------



## Hammer Creek (Oct 14, 2008)

We had 2 does taken on our club this weedend one member report 
seeing 8 does and one real nick  buck on a footplot  late Sat . on our club all the deer are moving good around our club . the 2 does were taken one in the hardwoods and on a foodplot


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 20, 2008)

*Slow Opening weekend*

Well, we had 8 members in camp and very few deer seen, I think 5 all weekend.  None were taken.  Deer movement was slow, very little shooting on adacent clubs.


----------



## creekbender (Oct 20, 2008)

saw 11 does , 2 bucks , shot one of the does sunday morning inside a bunch of pines


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Oct 26, 2008)

I saw plenty of deer this weekend in Elbert county.   Problem was it was always while i was walking in to my stands.  Saw a really wide buck saturday morning, with 2 other deer not sure what they were.  Saw 3 more sunday morning while walking in, and saw 3 more this evening while walking in again.  Been a bad weekend for me as far as getting a chance to shoot at something but at least i've seen some :\


----------



## carabrook (Oct 26, 2008)

5 hunters on our place sat, two deer seen, three hunters this Am and no deer seen. Kind of surprised at today as it was a great morning for them, oh well another day................. Sat in a stand this mornign next to an oak and there are still lots of acorns on the tree but they are small


----------



## JW2 (Oct 26, 2008)

5 or 6 in the last 2 weekends i believe. 6,7 and 8 pointers. I can't seem to see any though.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 27, 2008)

*Few deer were seen at our place*

We had a nice 8 pointer and a small doe harverted.  Several other small bucks were seen trotting thru the woods.  A few does as well.  We have seen no buck sign to speak of this year.  No rubs, no scrapes....  Very strange year so far.


----------



## big c (Oct 27, 2008)

*elbert co.*

we went sat. afternoon my boy saw one big 7 pointer breeding a doe could not shoot him because he was already out of bullets,he shot a doe but it took him 4 shots at 200 yd,he also saw a spike and 8 pt. fight,he saw 21 deer ,i shot 2 does and saw 5, his older brother shot a 8 pt. and adoe, 42 different deer seen and 5 bagged all in a sat. afternnoon and sun. am hunt.


----------



## creekbender (Oct 27, 2008)

seen nothing this weekend , found alot of rub trees , heard 2 shots yesterday morning and 3 yesterday evening .


----------



## likemhunt (Oct 30, 2008)

I`ve been busted alot this year going in the woods and I`m getting there pretty dang early. Findly put some meat in the freezer tuesday.


----------



## likemhunt (Oct 30, 2008)

No it was wednesday. When you work 7 day it`s hard to keep up with what day it is.  LOL


----------



## likemhunt (Oct 30, 2008)

I work 2nd shift , so that works good during deer season.


----------



## carabrook (Nov 17, 2008)

The rut is on around our place in elbert county. If the wind ever settles down we may get to see some chasing going on. A few people we hunt with have seen bucks moving does in the last four or five days.


----------



## likemhunt (Nov 18, 2008)

What part of the county you hunt?


----------



## carabrook (Nov 18, 2008)

north of town


----------



## likemhunt (Nov 19, 2008)

I hunt up hyw 17 and have not seen any bucks chaseing does lot of rubs but no paws


----------



## JW2 (Nov 20, 2008)

Finally had some luck in Elbert. Shot a smaller buck and have seen some does moving. Hunted during the week last week with no luck. I'll be in the woods Sat. and Sun. Think I have missed the rut?


----------



## Little Rabbit (Nov 23, 2008)

We hunt down Hwy 17   in Elbert Co.seen a nice buck chasing does 
today Sunday seen six doe sat nigth .deer are on the move I'll Back On Wed-Sun next week!


----------



## carabrook (Nov 23, 2008)

We hunted wed evening, thurs AM & PM, Fri AM & PM, Sat Am &PM, today till noon and one buck is all that was seen. I would have thought it would be better with the wind finally going down but no such luck...........................


----------



## waterman (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone ever hunt Elbert County WMA? I'm looking at going up next week to the Beverly Tract? Will be posting on wma section also.


----------

